# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  getContentPane() facultatif ?

## DevloNewb'

Aprs avoir cr ma premire application graphique en Java, j'ai dcouvert  travers le net que l'on devait toujours ajouter des composants  une interface graphique via getContentPane():

jf.getContentPane.add(...)

or moi je faisais directement :

jf.add(...)

et aucune erreur  l'execution contrairement  ce que certains articles affirmaient...

quelqu'un pourrait-il clairer ma lanterne ?

----------


## afrikha

La mthode que tu utilises est une petite nouveaut de java 5, et elle est equivalente  getContentPane.add. J'imagine que c'est pour des raisons pratiques qu'elle a t ajoute  JAVA 5.

----------


## DevloNewb'

OK ! C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait...

Thanks.

----------

